# Is my cockateil starting to trust me!!!??



## XMelz (Jun 25, 2012)

I have a cockateil. It's a girl and she is smart. My moms friend gave it to us cz she couldn't take care of her.
She doesn't let me touch her yet though

She is really smart. If u put Ur fingers in front of her she will hop. But sometimes. The first day she was really friendly but I guess she realized she was going to stay for a long time so she hates when we take her out of the cage. I'm taking her out everyday now for an hour. She likes to be in the shoulder anyways she started doing this. Is she starting to trust me??

-she eats off my hand
-she now finally cleans her feather on me. Before she didn't do it cz she wouldn't take her eyes off of me
- she chirps in my ear
-she kisses me if I put my lips close to her (I know saliva is bad though)

She's been with us for like 2 months now


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Sounds like great progress! She is starting to trust you


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

Sounds like you are doing things right,as long as you go at her pace you should be fine and keep the training sessions 15 minutes long since cockatiels have a short attention span.


----------



## XMelz (Jun 25, 2012)

Thanks so much. She is my first cockateil. I used to have lovebird as a child and I rescued and raised a pigeon when I was like 8. When she grew up she would come flying everyday to my house but one day she came through the bathroom and fell in a bucket of water and drowned..


----------



## XMelz (Jun 25, 2012)

stevechurch2222 said:


> Sounds like you are doing things right,as long as you go at her pace you should be fine and keep the training sessions 15 minutes long since cockatiels have a short attention span.


Ur cockatiel looks just like mine!!!! Is it a girl or a boy


----------



## LucytheTiel (Jun 7, 2012)

Sounds like great progress. I haven't had my 'tiel for very long and I've gone through exactly what you've gone through and it's one of the best feelings in the world when your 'tiel begins to trust you


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

XMelz said:


> Ur cockatiel looks just like mine!!!! Is it a girl or a boy


Steve's cockatiel is a boy. If yours looks like his, with a solid white head, he is a boy too  The girls don't get much white on their heads. We could tell you for sure with pictures


----------



## Ghosth (Jun 25, 2012)

Your doing great, keep it up. 

Once they are comfortable enough to sit on your shoulder and preen you know your getting places!


----------

